# Wird Zinn das neue Blei ❓



## twitch (1. April 2014)

Immer wieder ist im Zusammenhang mit dubiosen EU-Verordnungen von einem Bleiverbot die Rede. Da ich auch Jäger bin, bekomme ich diese Problematik mehrfach zu spüren. Wie die Meisten wissen werden, ist im Umkreis von 200m in Gewässernähe "Stahlschrot" vorgeschrieben. Längst steht aber auch die bleihaltige Büchsenmunition auf der Abschussliste.
Doch auch wir Angler sind ins Visier geraten, da man auch hier gerne das Blei verbieten würde. 600t Blei sollen durch Angler jährlich in heimische Gewässer gelangen. Wie wenig differenziert hier vorgegangen wird (à la Blei im See = vergiftetes Wasser), dürfte jedem Praktiker klar sein.
Welche Alternativen es für uns geben könnte, darüber hören wir von Kritikerseite nur sehr wenig.
Da ich vieles selber baue, so auch Grundbleie, Fireballs, Bleiköpfe, Naturködersysteme etc., stellt sich mir die Frage: Was kommt nach dem Blei ?
Bis auf Zinn, oder ummanteltes Blei, will mir da keine mit einfachen Mitteln verarbeitbare Methode einfallen.
Was meint Ihr ? Wird es in Zukunft noch möglich sein, seine Gewichte selbst herzustellen und wenn ja, womit ? Wolfram/Tungsten, Stahl etc. dürften wohl für den normalen Bastler wegfallen.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *



> Was meint Ihr ? Wird es in Zukunft noch möglich sein, seine Gewichte selbst herzustellen und wenn ja, womit ? Wolfram/Tungsten, Stahl etc. dürften wohl für den normalen Bastler wegfallen.


Solange wie es hierzulande erlaubt sein wird, Dächer mit Blei zu zu beschicken, wird es auch keine Nachschubprobleme beim Blei für "Selbstgieser" geben. Erst wenn dies auch verboten wird, könnte es zu Engpässen führen!
Da wird es aber zumindest bei historischen Dächern/ Gebäuden, kein Verbot geben.

Jürgen


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *



twitch schrieb:


> Welche Alternativen es für uns geben könnte, darüber hören wir von Kritikerseite nur sehr wenig.



Die Voraussetzung die du mit dem Satz setzt, kommt schon fast einem Aprilscherz gleich. Seit wann fühlt sich der Kritiker dafür zuständig, für die von Ihm angemahnte Problematik die Lösung zu geben? #c



twitch schrieb:


> Da ich vieles selber baue, so auch Grundbleie, Fireballs, Bleiköpfe, Naturködersysteme etc., stellt sich mir die Frage: Was kommt nach dem Blei ?
> Bis auf Zinn, oder ummanteltes Blei, will mir da keine mit einfachen Mitteln verarbeitbare Methode einfallen.
> Was meint Ihr ? Wird es in Zukunft noch möglich sein, seine Gewichte selbst herzustellen und wenn ja, womit ? Wolfram/Tungsten, Stahl etc. dürften wohl für den normalen Bastler wegfallen.



Beginnen wir mal kurz mit einer Frage: Ich benutze zum Grundangeln auf Karpfen ummanteltes Blei, aber was soll das genau an der Situation verändern, welche sich mit Blei in einem Gewässer oder in der restlich Natur darstellen.

So einmal kurzer Abriss in die Physik:
Schmelzpunkt Blei: ca. 330° 
Schmelzpunkt Wolfram: ca. 3500°C :vik:
Schmelzpunkt Zinn: ca.260°C

So zu Teil des selber gießen. Tungsten so schön das Material gerade beim aktiven Raubfischangeln und als Tastblei ist. Aber zum selber gießen disqualifiziert es sich leider sofort aufgrund des Schmelzpunktes. Der technische Aufwand ist einfach so hoch, das eine Umsetzung in der heimischen Gießerei unmöglich wird.
Auch Stahl würde sich aufgrund der notwendigen Temperaturen selbst disqualifizieren.

Also bliebe dann bei einem absoluten Bleiverbot, welche sich schon aufgrund des von Taxidermist gebrachten Grund nur schlecht durchsetzen ließe. Für die Selbergießer als alternative Zinn. 

Aber obwohl die Giftigkeit von Zinn in anorganischen Verbindung quasi nicht vorhanden sind, ist die Reaktivität von Zinn gegenüber organischen Verbindungen doch nicht zu verachten. Und gerade in diesen gibt es so einige die dabei größere Schäden schon in kürzerer Zeit anrichten können. Die Langzeitfolgen sind zumindest mir spontan unbekannt.


----------



## sonstwer (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Hi!

Zinn würde auf unsere Gewässer jedenfalls schlimmere Auswirkungen haben, als Blei.

Diverse Zinnorganische Verbindungen haben Hormonähnliche Wirkungen.
Genauso die Aluminiumorganischen, aber die kommen für uns ja eh nicht in Frage.
Bekannt wurden solche Auswirkungen im Zusammenhang mit Antifouling Anstrichen an Bootsrümpfen.

In Amerika gibt es eine Studie uber die Fauna in einem durch Zinnbergbau verschmutzem Gewässer.
Dort gibt es vermehrt Zwittrige Fische und Frösche die im Endefekt unfruchtbar sind.

Die Frösche dort entwickeln sich nur halb so schnell aus ihrem Lavenstadium zum adulten Tier und behalten sogar dann noch teilweise ihre Schwimmschwänze.
Außerdem kommen immer wieder Frösche mit mehr als 4 Extremitäten vor.

Übrigens gibts auch vom Umweltbundesamt eine Studie zum Thema Zinnorganische Verbindungen:
http://www.umweltbundesamt.de/sites/default/files/medien/publikation/long/2245.pdf

Ich würds mit dem Zinn sein lassen. 

LG,
frank


----------



## Stulle (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Ich denke mal auf dauer wirds stahl und wir stellen uns alle cnc fräsen in den Keller. Als reines Gewicht kommen noch natur steine in frage aber da hab ich noch keine gute Möglichkeit gefunden den Wirbel zu befestigen


----------



## twitch (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *



Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> Die Voraussetzung die du mit dem Satz setzt, kommt schon fast einem Aprilscherz gleich. Seit wann fühlt sich der Kritiker dafür zuständig, für die von Ihm angemahnte Problematik die Lösung zu geben? #c
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Bomber-Pilot 1989
 Bitte nochmal genau durchlesen, was ich geschrieben habe:

"Wolfram/Tungsten, Stahl etc. dürften wohl für den normalen Bastler wegfallen."

Daraus geht jawohl hervor, dass mir selbstverständlich bewusst ist, dass die Schmelztemperaturen von Wolfram alias Tungsten, Stahl u.a. für den normalen Bastler deutlich zu hoch liegen. 

Dass diese oder jene Sache letztendlich nicht durchsetzbar ist, hat schon so mancher EU-Bürger gedacht und wurde eines Besseren belehrt...

Daher soll dieser Faden der Diskussion über mögliche Lösungen dienen.   

Gesucht wird also ein Material, dass nicht giftig ist, eine relativ niedrige Schmelztemperatur hat, sowie eine hohe Dichte aufweist... 

PS: Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass abgerissenes Angelblei längst nicht die schädliche Wirkung entfaltet, wie uns mancher Öko-Faschist glauben machen möchte. Aber es käme auch einem Aprilscherz gleich, sich der Illusion hinzugeben, dass derlei Kritiker und Gesetzgeber rationalen Argumenten, bzw. Fakten zugänglich wären.


----------



## sonstwer (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Na, wenn du nicht gerade Kieselsteine verwenden willst, ist es doch eigentlich ganz einfach:

Den richtigen Stein auswählen. Wenn du ihn mit nem Schraubenzieher ankratzen kannst, kannst du ihn auch mit dem Richtigen Bohrer anbohren. Wasserkühlung nicht vergessen!

Also:

Loch rein bohren, mit Kunstharz oder 2-Komponnentenkleber, oder, mein Favorit, mit Montagekleber (UHU) füllen.
Eine Büroklammer zurecht biegen und in einen Wirbel einhängen. Die freien Enden der Büroklammer erneut umbiegen und dann in den Kleber schieben.
Wenn du die Drahtenden an die Lochtiefe anpasst, hängt der Wirbel genau an der Steinoberfläche.

Alternative Drähte sind natürlich auch geeignet. 

Bei Stahl (wenns nicht grade Edelstahl ist) stört die meißten, daß er rostet.
Ansonsten einfach ein Stück Baustahl in der richtigen Größe absägen und genauso verfahren, wie mit dem Naturstein. 
Die Birnenform, oder Kugelform spielt nur bei sehr weiten Würfen eine Rolle. Bei durchschnittlicher Weite gibts keine Probleme.
Wenns doch "Weitwurfgewichte" sein sollen, einfach dünneren Stahl nehmen und längere Stücke schneiden.

LG,
frank

p.s.: Nachdem ich an der Oder bei einer Session Grundbleie für über 60 Glocken versenkt habe, nehme ich dafür nur noch Pflastersteine!


----------



## twitch (1. April 2014)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ich denke mal auf dauer wirds stahl und wir stellen uns alle cnc fräsen in den Keller. Als reines Gewicht kommen noch natur steine in frage aber da hab ich noch keine gute Möglichkeit gefunden den Wirbel zu befestigen



Das mit den durchborten Steinen praktiziere ich schon seit einigen Jahren, mit zufriedenstellenden Ergebnissen. Doch damit ist das Bleikopf-, bzw. Quetsch- und Wickelbleiproblem noch nicht gelöst.

Ein Verbot würde daher vor Allem die Kunstköderangler in Süß- und Salzwasser hart treffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass die Industrie (die davon ja leben) schnell alternative Produkte bringen würde, da es bei solchen Verboten ja auch immer gewisse Übergangsfristen gibt.

Bedeutet:
Der "normale" Angler wird wohl weiterhin irgendwelche mit Blei vergleichbaren Gewichte, Jigköpfe etc. zu kaufen bekommen.

Ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, dass die Industrie nicht unbedingt scharf drauf wäre, Bastler und Selbstmacher mit neuem Material zu versorgen bzw. dass die evtl. auch froh wären, wenn es diese Möglichkeit nicht mehr gäbe (abgesehen natürlich von den Pilkformenherstellen etc. ;-)))


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

@ Stulle die Idee mit den Natursteinen ist zumindest für das Grundangeln umsetzbar. 
Ich erinnere mich da an irgendeinen Artikel in einer Angelzeitung als dort ferner liefen das dort eine Klebemasse vorgestellt wurde die genau dazu diente. Müsste man aber noch einmal genau nachschauen.


----------



## twitch (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass die Industrie (die davon ja leben) schnell alternative Produkte bringen würde, da es bei solchen Verboten ja auch immer gewisse Übergangsfristen gibt.
> 
> Bedeutet:
> Der "normale" Angler wird wohl weiterhin irgendwelche mit Blei vergleichbaren Gewichte, Jigköpfe etc. zu kaufen bekommen.
> ...



Das trifft dem Nagel auf den Kopf !
Die Hersteller würden das evtl. als große Chance sehen, um den Gewinn zu erhöhen.
Eine Form für Jigköpfe bekommt man für an die 14 €. Jighaken und Blei kosten nicht die Welt und ein Jahresvorrat an Bleiköpfen und anderen Gewichten kann an einem Gießabend angelegt werden.
Leute, die das machen und schlimmstenfalls noch ihren Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis beliefern, sind schlechte Kunden...

Vor Kurzem habe ich im Profi Blinker Katalog gelesen, dass auch bleifreie Jigköpfe lieferbar sind. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, woraus diese bestehen ?


----------



## twitch (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *



Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> @ Stulle die Idee mit den Natursteinen ist zumindest für das Grundangeln umsetzbar.
> Ich erinnere mich da an irgendeinen Artikel in einer Angelzeitung als dort ferner liefen das dort eine Klebemasse vorgestellt wurde die genau dazu diente. Müsste man aber noch einmal genau nachschauen.



Habe einen Freund, der das Zeug mal in seinem Angelladen verkauft hat. Werde ihn mal fragen.
Könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, dass es mit 2K-Knete geht.


----------



## sonstwer (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Diesen Kleber gibts in jedem gut sortierten Angelladen, ist aber schweineteuer!

Ich empfehle (UHU) Montagekleber, der ist für den Außenbereich geeignet und hält (Theoretisch) 100kg/qcm Klebefläche.

Übrigens würde ich auch davon abraten, Jighaken mit Kupferdraht als Gewicht zu umwickeln, was ich schon bei einem wohlmeinenden Spezi gesehen habe.
Kupfer ist ein starkes Fischgift!
Stahldraht, also z.B. Blumendraht sollte aber problemlos möglich sein, wenn er nur nich so schnell rosten würde.
Aber es gibt ja in diversen Bastelgeschäften (für Schmuck u.ä.) ja auch noch rostfreie Drähte, die, wenn sie nicht beschichtete Kupferdrähte sind, gut zu verarbeiten wären.

Dann werden eben aus Spinnfischern auch sowas, wie Fliegenbinder, die ihre Streamer auch gelegentlich mit Bleidraht beschweren. Aber da wollten wir ja eigentlich von weg.

LG,
frank


----------



## 42er barsch (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

also meine bleivorräte halten mein anglerleben und bestimmt noch ein weiteres.

ich gebe meine formen um keinen preis mehr her.

wenn ein verbot kommt wird dieses, ähnlich wie in dänemark, erst mal den verkauf von bleihaltigem angelverbrauchsmaterial abdecken.
in privatbesitz befindliche angelmaterialien werden sicher noch aufgebraucht werden dürfen.

keiner weiß wieviel noch in kellern oder schränken so rumliegt.


----------



## Andal (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *



42er barsch schrieb:


> also meine bleivorräte halten mein anglerleben und bestimmt noch ein weiteres.
> 
> ich gebe meine formen um keinen preis mehr her.
> 
> ...



|good:

So viel Anarchie wohnt mir schon noch inne, dass ich was auf die EU gebe... :vik:


----------



## twitch (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Messing aus ? Ist es als Kupferlegierung ebenso giftig für Fische, wie reines Kupfer ?
Messing hat eine Schmelztemp. von um die 900 Grad Celsius, glaube ich.


----------



## Sharpo (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/bericht_bleiersatzstoffe.pdf


----------



## twitch (1. April 2014)

Sharpo schrieb:


> http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/bericht_bleiersatzstoffe.pdf



Sehr interessanter Bericht !
Was mir aber besonders gefehlt hat, war die Fischerei im Salzwasser (insbesondere mit Pilkern etc.), wo größere Gewichte benötigt werden, sowie die Spinnfischerei.
Dass man zum Grundangeln fast alles ranhängen kann, angefangen bei Schraubenmuttern, über diverse Metallteile, bzw. durchbohrte Steine, dürfte eine Binsenweisheit sein. Es ist noch keines dieser Materialien oben geblieben  .
Wirklich wichtig wären alternative Quetschbleie, Pilker und Bleiköpfe, sowie Naturködersysteme, deren Beschwerung nicht größer, als der Köder selbst ausfällt. Gleiches gilt natürlich auch für Jigköpfe.


----------



## Justsu (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *



Stulle schrieb:


> Ich denke mal auf dauer wirds stahl und wir stellen uns alle cnc fräsen in den Keller. Als reines Gewicht kommen noch natur steine in frage aber da hab ich noch keine gute Möglichkeit gefunden den Wirbel zu befestigen


 
Mit einer 2K-Knete wie dieser hier: http://www.amazon.de/Pattex-1471977-Repair-Express-Power-Knete/dp/B004V46TRO/ref=sr_1_1?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1396360061&sr=1-1&keywords=pattex+repair+express

geht das ganz wunderbar! Dafür braucht man auch gar nicht bohren, einfach ein bisschen Knete an einen (Kiesel-)Stein modellieren und dann den Wirbel reindrücken, fertig!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## sonstwer (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Hi!

Ohne bohren hab ich das mal mit dem Zeug vom Angelladen ausprobiert.
Gemäß der beiliegenden Anleitung.

Schon beim ersten Wurf habe ich mich gewundert, *wie weit* ich doch werfen kann! |kopfkrat

LG,
frank


----------



## Stulle (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *



sonstwer schrieb:


> "Also: Loch rein bohren"



Da ham wir das problem ich wohn im 6. stock 42m² hier kann ich keine steine bohren wenn am we bei meinen eltern :q

wenn du sagst der uhu Montage kleber is gut probier ich dehn wohl demnächst #6 nachdem ich da mit ner Flex ne kerbe reingemacht hab |evil:


----------



## sonstwer (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Geht bestimmt auch, wenn du die beiden Drahtenden der Büroklammer einen "Spagat" machen lässt, und die Schnittkerbe vor dem kleben gut entstaubst, reinigst und entfettest. 

Ich hab für solche Fälle ne Standbohrmaschine, da brauch ich keinen Schlagbohrer.
Geht so ganz einfach.

Viel Erfolg!

Und teste es am besten erst mal ohne weitere Montage. #6

LG,
frank


----------



## Allround-Angler (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Reines Blei ist es eh meist nicht (mehr).
Ein gewisser Zinnanteil ist immer mit dabei.
Vorteile: Oxidiert nicht so leicht, kein Anlaufen von Jigköpfen.
Nachteile: Glänzt, ist härter und auch einen Tick leichter.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

@sharpo ein tatsächlich interessanter Bericht.  Aber ich kann an der Stelle auch Sharpo nur zustimmen. 

Für mich ist das bleifreie Fischen bis dato auch nur zum Teil gelöst.  

Ich als Raubfischangler habe mich vom Blei so weit als möglich verabschiedet. Meine Bullet Weights, meine Carolina Weights, meine Drop Shot Weights und die Shak Head sind alle aus Tungsten. Schwierig wird es allerdings bei klassischen Jigköpfen die in entsprechenden Gewichten zu bekommen habe ich noch nicht gesehen. 

Und das angesprochene Problem beim Meeresangeln was mich zwar nicht betrifft ist auch irgendwie nicht gelöst.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Im moment ist es am warscheinlichsten, das statt Blei, Zink kommen wird.
Allerdings is es auch teurer hat eine um ca, 100 C höhere Schmelztemperatur und ist damit schwieriger zu verarbeiten.
Wenn das Bleiverbot kommt werde ich, und vermutlich andere kleine Hersteller passen müssen.
Die Jigköpfe werden also auf jeden Fall teurer.


----------



## twitch (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Das mit dem Zink würde mich sehr interessieren !
Wie ich gehört habe, lässt sich dieses in reiner Form nicht zum Gießen verwenden. Für den Bastler müsste also eine Zinklegierung mit niedriger Schmelztemperatur her.
Mich würde ausserdem noch das Gewicht interessieren...
100 Grad Celsius mehr ließen sich ja evtl. noch verarbeiten.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Zink klingt ja mal sehr interessant. Weis da jemand schon ein bisschen mehr zu?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *



twitch schrieb:


> Gesucht wird also ein Material, dass nicht giftig ist, eine relativ niedrige Schmelztemperatur hat, sowie eine hohe Dichte aufweist...


:mDa wäre Gold doch eine gute Alternative!
Ungiftig ist es schon mal.
1064°C Schmelztemperatur ist zwar ordentlich, aber mit einem Bunsenbrenner geht das locker...

Man könnte bei der hohen Dichte mir deutlich kleineren Köpfen fischen, die eventuell sogar eine zusätliche Lockwirkung haben.

Für Schrote wäre es perfekt, da es besonders weich ist und deshalb die Schnur nicht beschädigt!
Dagegen kann auch Dinsmores einpacken...:vik:

Ein positiver Nebeneffekt wäre vermutlich auch, daß die Bereitschaft, verschlammte Gewässer zu sanieren steigen würde:
:mDie Entsorgung des Schlamms verursacht im Moment oft hohe Kosten, die man dann durch die Vergabe der Schürfrechte abdecken könnte!

Je mehr ich drüber nachdenke hat Gold gegenüber Blei eigentlich nur Vorteile!
Oder hab ich da irgendwas vergessen???|kopfkrat


----------



## Bassey (2. April 2014)

Ich habe vielleicht eine absolut geniale Lösung für unser aller Bleiproblem gefunden! Es wird hierbei kein Blei mehr von nöten sein! Zudem ist es damit möglich, jede, für den Angler nötige Gewichtsform zu realisieren.

Ich werde übermorgen Tests in meiner Werkstatt vornehmen und mich hier dann zurückmelden. Leider wird dies nicht ganz an das spezifische Bleigewicht erreichen, aber wird könnten Umweltbewusst angeln.

Wünscht nir Glück bei meiner Forschung ^^


----------



## GoFlyFishing (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Hallo, 

ich kann dazu nur sagen bei den Fliegenfischern findet Tungsten breite Anwendung, Blei wird so gut wie nicht mehr verwendet. Es dürfte sicher teurer sein, aber wie es sich im Preis genau zu Blei verhält, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich meist fertig gebundene Tungsten-Nymphen/Streamer verwende (ab 1 / 2 € pro Stück komplett gebundenem Köder, sicherlich sind das aber pro Stück geringere Tungsten-Gewichte als sie etwa für andere Angelarten benötigt werden würden).

Es gibt auch Tungsten-Knete für ein paar €, die ich ebenfalls verwende, sie ist dann eben formbar, und nicht hart, wie Tungsten-Köpfe sonst, findet bei "uns" Verwendung um schnell mal einen Köder schwerer zu machen, ähnlich einem Schrotblei. 

Grüße, 
Simon

PS: Habe am Wasser schon Ansitzangler getroffen die ihre "Wurfbleie" aus Steinen gebastelt haben.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ein positiver Nebeneffekt wäre vermutlich auch, daß die Bereitschaft, verschlammte Gewässer zu sanieren steigen würde:
> :mDie  Entsorgung des Schlamms verursacht im Moment oft hohe Kosten, die man  dann durch die Vergabe der Schürfrechte abdecken könnte!
> 
> Oder hab ich da irgendwas vergessen???|kopfkrat



Dann würde ich mich schon einmal anmelden zum Erwerb eines Schürfrechtes für den kompletten Silokanal und die Elbe in und um Hamburg.
Ich baue dann schon einmal meine Hängematte auf und lasse dann arbeiten und bei DMAX lässt sich das sicherlich auch noch verkaufen, so nach dem Motto "Angelbleirausch in Deutschland" #6

Mir würde noch ein Argument einfallen: Angelbleie würde dann zum Spekulationsgut werden, so eine Schachtel mit Klemmgoldblei wäre doch schon einmal ein gutes Spekulationsgut oder aber ein 200g Goldbleipilker .




Bassey schrieb:


> Ich habe vielleicht eine absolut geniale Lösung für unser aller Bleiproblem gefunden! Es wird hierbei kein Blei mehr von nöten sein! Zudem ist es damit möglich, jede, für den Angler nötige Gewichtsform zu realisieren.
> 
> Ich werde übermorgen Tests in meiner Werkstatt vornehmen und mich hier dann zurückmelden. Leider wird dies nicht ganz an das spezifische Bleigewicht erreichen, aber wird könnten Umweltbewusst angeln.
> 
> Wünscht mir Glück bei meiner Forschung ^^



Klingt schon einmal sehr interessant Bassey

Ich werfe noch einmal Tungsten in die Runde. Unsere Karpfenspezies nutzen ja Knettungsten für PopUp Montagen. Weis jemand was dort zur Formbarkeit beigemischt wird? 
Wäre vielleicht ein ansätzlicher Weg in Richtung der Lösung für Bleischrote.


----------



## twitch (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *



Bassey schrieb:


> Ich habe vielleicht eine absolut geniale Lösung für unser aller Bleiproblem gefunden! Es wird hierbei kein Blei mehr von nöten sein! Zudem ist es damit möglich, jede, für den Angler nötige Gewichtsform zu realisieren.
> 
> Ich werde übermorgen Tests in meiner Werkstatt vornehmen und mich hier dann zurückmelden. Leider wird dies nicht ganz an das spezifische Bleigewicht erreichen, aber wird könnten Umweltbewusst angeln.
> 
> Wünscht nir Glück bei meiner Forschung ^^



Bin gespannt wie eine Schleuder !
Alles Gute bei den Forschungen !

Habe einen Patentanwalt in meinem Bekanntenkreis...


----------



## twitch (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Mir schwebt eine aushärtende (z.B. durch Wärme) Tungstenknete vor. Vielleicht ließe sich das auch in Verbindung mit 2K-Knete realisieren...

Werde mal etwas Knetblei bestellen...


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Ich plädiere für das unglaublich schwere Uran. Das hat zwei unschlagbare Vorteile:

1. Es ermöglicht winzige Beschwerbobbel
2. Man kann gleichzeitig angeln und mutieren

Eventuell leuchtet es sogar im Dunklen. So eine Leuchtspurmunition kann beim nächtlichen Werfen nicht schaden.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *



Bassey schrieb:


> Ich habe vielleicht eine absolut geniale Lösung für unser aller Bleiproblem gefunden! Es wird hierbei kein Blei mehr von nöten sein! Zudem ist es damit möglich, jede, für den Angler nötige Gewichtsform zu realisieren.
> 
> Ich werde übermorgen Tests in meiner Werkstatt vornehmen und mich hier dann zurückmelden. Leider wird dies nicht ganz an das spezifische Bleigewicht erreichen, aber wird könnten Umweltbewusst angeln.
> 
> Wünscht nir Glück bei meiner Forschung ^^


 
Oh Sven,

was heckst du denn nun aus |kopfkrat

Ich hoffe wir hören nochmal was von dir 

Falls erfolgreich, verrate bloß nicht zu viel.
Sonst nimmt dir noch jemand die Butter vom Brot.

Viel Erfolg!!!  #h


----------



## Wollebre (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Zink läßt sich gut gießen. Selbt schon ausgiebig gemacht.
Wichtig ist das die Gießform sehr heiß ist, dann gibt es auch keine Lunkerstellen.
Nachteil das spezifische Gewicht ist ca 1/3 leichter als Blei. Wer z.b. 50g Wurfgewichte benötigt, gießt dann in die 75 oder 80g Form usw.
Da alle Schiffe gegen elektrische Korrosion Zinkanoden (Opferanoden) am Rumpf haben, kann es dagegen keine Einwände geben.


----------



## twitch (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *



Wollebre schrieb:


> Zink läßt sich gut gießen. Selbt schon ausgiebig gemacht.
> Wichtig ist das die Gießform sehr heiß ist, dann gibt es auch keine Lunkerstellen.
> Nachteil das spezifische Gewicht ist ca 1/3 leichter als Blei. Wer z.b. 50g Wurfgewichte benötigt, gießt dann in die 75 oder 80g Form usw.
> Da alle Schiffe gegen elektrische Korrosion Zinkanoden (Opferanoden) am Rumpf haben, kann es dagegen keine Einwände geben.



Mich würden dazu 2 Dinge interessieren:

1. Wo bekommt man das entsprechende Zink her ?

2. Machen das die herkömmlichen Aluformen mit ?


----------



## twitch (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Habe mich jetzt nochmal über das Zinkgießen informiert und mir wurde mehrfach davon abgeraten.
Allerdings ist dabei zufällig Zinn wieder in den Fokus gerückt. Mir ist nämlich eingefallen, dass dieses Metall nicht zwangsläufig schädlich für ein Gewässer sein muss. In der richtigen Zusammensetzung kann Zinn sogar lebensmittelecht sein, was im Grunde alle Probleme lösen dürfte. Einziger Wermutstropfen ist das etwas geringe Gewicht, verglichen mit Blei. Aber es kann vom normalsterblichen Bastler ohne Probleme verarbeitet werden.


----------



## Wollebre (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *



twitch schrieb:


> Mich würden dazu 2 Dinge interessieren:
> 
> 1. Wo bekommt man das entsprechende Zink her ?
> Schrottplatz, Bootswerfen (nach alte Zinkanoden fragen). Neue im Bootshandel sind zu teuer um die dann umzuschmelzen
> ...


ja

Selbst meine dünnwandige Form für 150 und 170g Brandungsbleie macht das problemlos mit.


----------



## thanatos (3. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Zink ist nicht unschädlicher als Blei,also vergesst es.Halte das Ganze eh
 nur wieder für  Panikmache.Was soll Angelblei schon machen,wird doch mit Sicherheit nicht von den Fischen gefressen,hab auch noch keins aus dem Wasser gefischt welches Bleiweiß ansätze hatte.Die Schwemetall -
 belastunge kommen doch Industrieabwässern und nicht davon das irgend wer irgend was klumpenweise ins Wasser schmeißt,.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *



thanatos schrieb:


> .Halte das Ganze eh
> nur wieder für  Panikmache.Was soll Angelblei schon machen,wird doch mit Sicherheit nicht von den Fischen gefressen,



Panikmache hin oder her. Das das Bleiverbot EU weit kommt steht fest.
Nur der Zeitpunkt wann das EU Parlament es durchsetzen möchte wird immer wieder verschoben.


----------



## Gemenie (3. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

also ich für mein teil bin dabei mir ne alternative zu suchen ,und habe für mich gerade das Mamor entdeckt . Ich habe mir vom Sperrmüll diese Tischplatten die auf den alten stubentischen liegen besorgt und bin dabei mir teile auszuschneiden.

Bohren mit einem Steinbohrer kein Problem und kleben mit 2k Kleber auch nicht. Bin aber noch am experimentieren was die Größe und damit das Gewicht angeht. da die ja immer fast gleich dick sind geht es nur um Form und Größe.

Das Interessante an Mamor ist die Farbe gibt es in Hell ,dunkel ,grün ,rot immer schöne Strukturen drauf ,und im Wasser ein guter tarn efekt.

Gruß Gemenie


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Grundbleie oder Jigköpfe zu ummanteln (Plaste), dürfte der Industrie wahrscheinlich wenig Probleme bereiten, sollte ein mögliches Gesetz diese Lücke lassen.

Dürfte nur bei Klemmbleien, Wickelblei etc. schwer werden..

Da aber so ne Europageschichte auch erst noch in Länderrecht umgesetzt werden muss, mit entsprechenden Übergangsfristen, gehe ich nach wie vor davon aus, dass die Industrie etwas anbieten wird, wenns sein muss - die wollen weiter Geld verdienen.

Die Selbstgießer sind die, die da Probleme kriegen könnten..

Oder es kommt wie bei den Glühbirnen:
Hamstern und weiterverwenden ;-))


----------



## Seele (3. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Das grosse Problem wird sein, dass es nahezu keine Alternative gibt. Blei hat nun mal eine hohe Dichte, an die die meisten anderen Materialien nicht haben. 
Deshalb fallen Alternativen sozusagen weg. Ausser man nimmt den Kompromiss in Kauf die Bleie grösser zu machen. Da sich das Volumen erhöht, erhöht sich aber auch das nötige Gewicht. 
Das heisst anstatt 50g wie üblich brauch ich jetzt 80g. Somit kann der Ein oder Andere sich schon mal auf einen Rutenkauf einstellen. Die Fänge werden auch nicht besser werden durch die grösseren Gewichte. 
Beim Karpfenfischen lässt sich sowas ja noch mit Steinen umgehen, aber wie siehts beim Pilken aus? Posenfischen? Jigköpfen? 
Vom Preis ganz zu schweigen, mit nem 100%igen Aufschlag kann da sicher gerechnet werden wenn z.B. Zinn verwendet wird. 

Alles in Allem also ziemliche Kacke und wir kriegen da ein riesen Problem


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

@Thomas Eine Ummantlung der Gewichte, ist ja auch nur eine scheinbare Lösung und ich denke zum jetzigen Zeitpunk, dass dies auch als Gesetzeslücke nicht funktionieren sollte.
Was das Klemmblei anbetrifft, gibt es dieses schon seit längerem ummantelt, vor allem in grünlichen Farben. Danke liebe Carphunter #6
Was das Wickelblei angeht, dürfte dies allerdings keine Lösung darstellen. Aber Ich überlege in diesem Zusammenhang, ob dies überhaupt noch verkauft, geschweige denn genutzt wird;+
Und zu den Hamsterkäufen würde es sicherlich kommen. Sowohl seitens der Anglerschaft und auch seitens der Shops. Die gute alte Glühbirne bekommt man heute auch immer noch im gut sortierten Fachgeschäft in entsprechender Leistung á 100w.

@Seele Ja die Situation ist sehr verzwickt und die Folgen wie von dir beschrieben weitreichend. Aber auch bei einem Preisaufschlag, den ja Angler zum Teil jetzt schon bereit sind zu zahlen, man sehe Tungsten Bullets und ähnliches. Alllerdings fehlt es einfach noch gerade was Pilker, Grundbleie und Schrote angeht an den entsprechenden Produkte. Auch bei Jigköpfen gibt es diese zwar mittlerweile in Tungsten, aber damit kann man weder in Rhein noch Elbe fischen, da die entsprechenden Gewichtsklassen fehlen. 

Was die Toxizität des angesprochenen Zink anbetrifft sind zumindest eine Reihe von verbindungen toxisch für Säugetiere. Wie fast immer liegen für Fische kaum valide Daten vor. Wobei in diesem Punkt wolfram die optimale Lösung ist. Die Toxizität ist soweit bekannt nicht vorhanden, wir haben sogar noch eine Höhere Dichte, mit der durch Beimischung vor Legierungen sogar noch spielbar ist, um gewisse Größen und Gewichtsverhältnisse zu erreichen. 

Aber der Punkt der Finanzen die Seele schon angesprochen hat, wird wahrscheinlich kaum von der kompletten Anglerschaft getragen werden wollen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *



thanatos schrieb:


> Zink ist nicht unschädlicher als Blei,also vergesst es.Halte das Ganze eh
> nur wieder für  Panikmache.Was soll Angelblei schon machen,wird doch mit Sicherheit nicht von den Fischen gefressen,hab auch noch keins aus dem Wasser gefischt welches Bleiweiß ansätze hatte.Die Schwemetall -
> belastunge kommen doch Industrieabwässern und nicht davon das irgend wer irgend was klumpenweise ins Wasser schmeißt,.



Panikmache,dachte man bei Glühlampen,E10 und anderen fragwürdigen Bevormundungskampagnen zuerst auch.

Und wer bei solch Aktionismus und Populismus zumeist der Verlierer ist,steht ja auch bereits fest

Die vielgepriesenen Alternativen sind eigentlich nur eines..teurer.
Ein Schelm,wer böses dabei denkt.

Also ran ihr Hobbyalchimisten..gesucht wird eine 1:1 Alternative zu Blei..aber bezahlbar.Es winkt der Nobelpreis und unser aller Dank


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Na zumindest der Dank ;-)))


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

In einem anderen Thread zum ähnlichen Thema gab es einen netten Querverweis auf ein Abhandlung zum Thema. 

klick klack


----------



## twitch (4. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Werde heute auch mal in der Werkstatt verschwinden und einen bleifreien Jigkopf bauen. Poste das Ergebnis im Laufe des Tages.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Bin ich mal gespannt - immer ran..


----------



## twitch (4. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Muss Euch leider auf morgen vertrösten, aber dann auf jeden Fall !


----------



## twitch (5. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Sooooo, endlich habe ich die Zeit gefunden meinen ersten Prototypen eines bleifreien Jigkopfes zu bauen.
Da schon an einigen Stellen Jigköpfe aus Stahl angeboten werden, fiel meine Wahl vorerst auch auf dieses Material. Leider standen mir keine Stahlperlen zur Verfügung, daher musste ich auf ungeeignetes Glas zurückgreifen, aber es verdeutlicht trotzdem, worauf ich hinaus will. 
Die Stahlachse wird einfach in den Gummifisch eingeführt und vorne an der Öse ein oder zwei Stinger befestigt, an deren Ende sich wiederum  Drillinge befinden.
Dieses System kann leicht nachgebaut und mit den entsprechenden Stahlkugeln in unterschiedlichen Größen bestückt werden.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *



Bassey schrieb:


> Ich habe vielleicht eine absolut geniale Lösung für unser aller Bleiproblem gefunden! Es wird hierbei kein Blei mehr von nöten sein! Zudem ist es damit möglich, jede, für den Angler nötige Gewichtsform zu realisieren.
> 
> Ich werde übermorgen Tests in meiner Werkstatt vornehmen und mich hier dann zurückmelden. Leider wird dies nicht ganz an das spezifische Bleigewicht erreichen, aber wird könnten Umweltbewusst angeln.
> 
> Wünscht nir Glück bei meiner Forschung ^^


Ich drücke noch immer fest die Daumen Bassey und bin gespannt mit was du aus deiner Werkstatt kommst. 



twitch schrieb:


> Sooooo, endlich habe ich die Zeit gefunden meinen ersten Prototypen eines bleifreien Jigkopfes zu bauen.
> Da schon an einigen Stellen Jigköpfe aus Stahl angeboten werden, fiel meine Wahl vorerst auch auf dieses Material. Leider standen mir keine Stahlperlen zur Verfügung, daher musste ich auf ungeeignetes Glas zurückgreifen, aber es verdeutlicht trotzdem, worauf ich hinaus will.
> Die Stahlachse wird einfach in den Gummifisch eingeführt und vorne an der Öse ein oder zwei Stinger befestigt, an deren Ende sich wiederum Drillinge befinden.
> Dieses System kann leicht nachgebaut und mit den entsprechenden Stahlkugeln in unterschiedlichen Größen bestückt werden.
> ...


 
Sieht interessant aus diese Idee. Erinnert mich ein bisschen an die Canelle Vorschaltbleib. Obwohl man bei deiner Kombination warscheinlich mit der richtigen Jighaken, natürlich den Rohling dazu, auch gut einen gewohnten Jigkopf fischen. 

Leider ist das Problem der Stahlkugeln mit Loch noch da. Um die jeweiligen Löcher einzubringen brauch man zu spezeilles Material. Wobei sich mir die Frage stellt, warum es die Tungsten und auch Stahlkugeln welche es zum Fliegenbinden gibt, nicht einfach ein paaaaar Nummern größer gibt. Womit dann so einiger Probleme gelöst werden


----------



## twitch (5. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *



Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> Leider ist das Problem der Stahlkugeln mit Loch noch da. Um die jeweiligen Löcher einzubringen brauch man zu spezeilles Material. Wobei sich mir die Frage stellt, warum es die Tungsten und auch Stahlkugeln welche es zum Fliegenbinden gibt, nicht einfach ein paaaaar Nummern größer gibt. Womit dann so einiger Probleme gelöst werden



Habe heute einen Händler aufgetan, der diese gelochten Stahlkugeln vertreibt.
Das mit Tungsten ist zwar eine schöne Sache, aber es bedeutet auch Mondpreise für Jighaken, die zudem recht häufig Opfer von Hängern werden.


----------



## twitch (6. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Würde die Quelle für die gebohrten Kugeln hier posten, wenn der Admin nichts dagegen hat. Ansonsten PN an mich.


----------



## Bassey (6. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *



Bomber-Pilot1989 schrieb:


> Ich drücke noch immer fest die Daumen Bassey und bin gespannt mit was du aus deiner Werkstatt kommst.



Mir fehlt noch eine Komponente für die ich morgen noch den Baumarkt überfallen muss :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *



twitch schrieb:


> Würde die Quelle für die gebohrten Kugeln hier posten, wenn der Admin nichts dagegen hat. Ansonsten PN an mich.



Darfst Du..


----------



## Killerschnauze (6. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Ungehärtete "Eisenkugeln" bekommt man mit einer Ständerbohrmaschine normalerweise ohne Probleme gebohrt, wenn man einen Schraubstock mit Prisma hat und diesen fest fixiert.
Man kann auch die Kugel kurz mit einem Hammer bearbeiten, so dass man eine kleine ebene Stelle zum Bohren hat.

mfg
Martin


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

@Killerschnauze dein ohne Problem stellt bei manchen schon ein Problem dar. Ich habe weder ein Ständerbohrmaschine noch ein Prisma (hier steig ich gerade komplett aus meine Kopf denkt nur noch an Lichbrechung).
Zumal es reichlich aufwändig ist 100stck. davon händisch ein Loch zu verpassen.


----------



## Killerschnauze (6. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

http://www.satberlin.de/media/images/popup/20402.jpg

Prisma ist eine Nut um Rundmaterial zu spannen.


----------



## twitch (6. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Hallo Leute !

Musste leider feststellen, dass der Händler lediglich hohle Kugeln mit Bohrung verkaufte und ich daher, aufgrund des geringen Gewichtes, das Angebot verwerfen musste.#q

Kugeln ohne Bohrung bekommt man zuhauf. Man sollte darauf achten ungehärtete Murmeln zu nehmen, um sich das Leben nicht unnötig schwer zu machen. Habe mir jetzt einen 1mm cobaltlegierten Bohrer besorgt und werde mein Glück versuchen, sobald Kugeln da sind. Ein Bohrständer ist bereits bestellt und ein Prisma habe ich auch schon gefunden .

http://www.kugel-winnie.de/epages/6...Products/010203004/SubProducts/010203004-0001

http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-Stahlkugeln-15mm-z-B-fur-Schleuder-Zwille-/150834317585?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item231e6d0911

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kugeln-Stahlkugeln-15-mm-/380753585169?pt=W%C3%A4lz_Kugel_Rollenlager&var=&hash=item58a6aea411

http://www.ebay.de/itm/360894451839?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Eine der 15mm Kugeln wiegt 14g. Damit kann man schon etwas anfangen |rolleyes .

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand andere interessante Bezugsquellen, womöglich mit 1mm Bohrung !?


----------



## twitch (9. April 2014)

Bassey schrieb:


> Mir fehlt noch eine Komponente für die ich morgen noch den Baumarkt überfallen muss :q



@Bassey 

Wollte mich mal erkundigen, wie weit Deine Forschungen bisher gediehen sind, bzw., ob Dein "Baumarktüberfall" nach Wunsch verlaufen ist ?
Ansonsten bleiben nur 2 Möglichkeiten: Entweder Du sitzt wegen schweren Raubes hinter Gittern, oder auf einer Südseeinsel, cocktailschlürfender Weise am Strand, weil Du für eine unvorstellbare Menge Geld Deine Idee verkauft hast.
Sollte beides nicht zutreffen, kannst Du uns ja vielleicht doch an der Erfindung teilhaben lassen  xD.


----------



## sonstwer (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Es gibt noch ne Möglichkeit!

Er hat sich bei seinen experimentellen Forschungen die Finger mit Superkleber zusammen geklebt und kann derzeit nicht tippen! |bigeyes

(scnr)

LG,
frank


----------



## twitch (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *



sonstwer schrieb:


> Es gibt noch ne Möglichkeit!
> 
> Er hat sich bei seinen experimentellen Forschungen die Finger mit Superkleber zusammen geklebt und kann derzeit nicht tippen! |bigeyes
> 
> ...



LaughingOutLoud


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *



sonstwer schrieb:


> Er hat sich bei seinen experimentellen Forschungen die Finger mit Superkleber zusammen geklebt und kann derzeit nicht tippen! |bigeyes



Papperlapapp..die echte,bahnbrechende Wissenschaft fordert nun mal von Zeit zu Zeit ihren Tribut


----------



## Trollwut (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Von wegen. Nuffis Grabenmonster hat ihn sich gekrallt


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. April 2014)

*AW: Wird Zinn das neue Blei *

Also wenn Nuffis Monster gebissen hat,scheint die Erfindung schon mal zu funktionieren

Fragt sich jetzt primär,wo die Forschungsunterlagen deponiert sind..oder war da noch was?


----------

